# Converting a KM-130R to bicycle bar



## ANewSawyer (Nov 22, 2015)

I am thinking that I would like to get a KM-130 for use as a polesaw and brushcutter. I found an IPL for the FS130 here: http://www.les-sad.by/data/img/products/113/parts.pdf I am wondering about removing the on shaft throttle and barrier bar. I see a place on Ebay to buy, what the seller claims, is an OEM handle bar complete with bracket and left grip for $47. That would mean I just need the control handle and the throttle cable/wires. I can get a Hutzl control handle off of Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Throttle-Co...733647?hash=item43e1b7e30f:g:KgkAAMXQJ3xRd9EP

I do see OEM handles for about $30 but they don't come with the throttle cable. I also see the OEM throttle cable but it doesn't seem to come with the wires, which is weird. Question for a Stihl dealer. Would it matter if I used the Hutzl? My only worry is the stop/start switch might go bad quickly. But for all we know, Huztl makes the OEM control handle.


----------



## alexcagle (Nov 26, 2015)

I have one complete bike handles set in storage on a fs110 w/o engine or head. I'll get a better look and a pic back to you tomorrow if you want.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry to not get back sooner. I might be interested in a pic. I don't know if I am getting a KM-130 yet or not.


----------



## alexcagle (Nov 27, 2015)

This is not cleaned, but in VGC condition. $30 If you are Interested. It's complete plus whatever USPS charges are from Tulsa,OK. I realize you don't need the trimmer shaft. No hurry. It's not going anywhere. Thx


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for the pic! Out of curiousity, is the shaft complete inside?


----------

